# Qld - Att nice and doughnutty.



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Mate.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Paully - Hats off.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice Pauly.

This tops off a great day at work. I should have been there.....


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice Spanish Mate! Congrats


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

I try and try and try but it still hasn't happened.

Well done mate nice catch.

Cheers Mal


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Que?

Nice Mack! Bring on Summer! :twisted:

Joel


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Sensational. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Well done gordo


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

So where did you get that bait?
You trolling it slow tomorrow mate....................
Seriously great catch and well deserved for all Spanish lesson we gave ya in your pretty pink skirt ,soon you'll be sitting on Palmy having Latte's with da ******'s


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice fush MR CRACK.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll be passing the pink rashie soon to the leader of the 'tour du Pedro blue water '
I should retain it as soon as I get back on the paddle'
You'll look like a grande' jam donut big fella oozing mojo in your pink rashie


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Great fish.

You don't find the offset of the true turns affects the swim of the bait? I always thought they would make a bait twist while swimming.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Epic fish. Congrats on big number one. 
That black yak looks like something batman would paddle.


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice

Glad to see you guys in Queensland dealing with those difficult sea conditions.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I'll have another crack, excuse the pun, tomorrow. Anybody keen, swell is up a bit more so you may need big balls and some surf skills for yaroomba. 
I reckon I dropped that fish salty caught, I thought I was in for a bad day after dropping my first 4 hits, the spottys and birds were working all over the reef yesterday.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet fishes right there. Salti there appears to be something pink hangin out the bottom of yer pants haha. Interesting rig too I tried normal trebles and it works as long as u go slow kinda hard on the the profishas though. Send me just a wee bit further south plz. 
Cheers jay


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

salticrak said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done gordo
> ...


Post them on here and I'll see them. Its good to see you were out done by Sproket yet again and his spots almost look as big as your spano.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats on that one salti, great fish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

salticrak said:


> thanks all for yer kind words and pisstaking. here's a pic of the rig in the fishes gob. I dressed the sea gar i was using with one of Safas bespoke pink skirts.( the latte sippers are having extra froth today in celebration)
> The ganged true turn hooks on swivels has no wire for more strikes. It can go wrong in the final stages of the fight when the angle of the line changes and may slip into those teeth.
> For the record the fish went 1.25 m and probably weighs between 10-12 kgs.


Nah that size fish would be 8-10kg max. Your just getting weak old man

Not going any where near Tokyo so your luck is out


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Salti have you got lead on the rig if so where ,cheers Greg


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work boys. Looks like DI is firing.


----------

